# Because you asked........ SPECTRE's Peep Tying Method Illustrated......



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

By popular demand.............



I decided it was time to get serious about my hunting bow. So I start off by ordering a custom string and cable system from Winner's Choice for my Allegiance.............:wink: Which helps a bunch right off the bat.

Step one........


Get your peep in the string exactly where you want it. The Winner's Choice string helps because your peep won't rotate............. ever. Draw your bow and close your eyes as you anchor. When everything feels good, slowly open your eyes. Your sight should be centered in your peep without having to adjust your anchor or head position. When this occurs, you know you have it in the right place. Shown is the G5 meta peep in Illustration 1. Take a small dot of White Out and mark the string where your peep goes.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

*Step 2.........*

Now you'll take a piece of serving about 3 or 3 1/2 feet long. To reduce weight I use the .018 size serving.

You tie a series of single overhand knots around the groove of the peep. First one above, then below, then above again. 4 knots are ample.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

*Step 3.............*

OK............ now you have secured the peep to the string around the groove.

Now......... you'll take one of the tag ends of the serving and serve up one side of the string split, starting at the peep and moving toward where the string comes back together. Be sure to follow the natural twist of the string. Pull each wrap tight as you go and be sure that the serving doesn't wrap over itself.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

*Step 4..........*

Continue serving up one side of the string until the two halves of the string come back together. Then continue serving around the entire string where they meet. I use four wraps and then backserve and pull tight. It will look like this...........


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

*Step 5..........*

OK, one side is done now......


Now you do the opposite side of the peep and wrap the opposite side of the split in the other direction. Again, pay attention to the direction of the twist in the string. Follow the twist.......... Just as before but in the opposite direction, starting at the peep.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Whoa buddy. That is a lot of string on there. I also do that but.....not that much. If I wasn't so lazy I would pull out my camera and show you what I mean.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

*Step 6.............. Finish*

When the two sides of the string come back together, wrap around the entire string just as before. Cut the left over serving off and burn the ends up until they meet the serving, extinguish flame with your finger to prevent the tag end pulling back through.

Now you're done! Now the peep won't ever move, period. 

This is especially handy on your hunting rigs since you'll probably be dragging your bow through brush and such on the way to your stand or on your stalk. No point in tanking a shot because your peep moved.:wink: I also use the same method on all my target bows. You never know when a jealous archer will come along and move your peep when your not looking.......... (Yes, it's happened to folks before..........)


I received a bunch of e-mails and PM's asking me to post this procedure with illustrations. Hope it helps. :darkbeer:

This method is superior to many currently utilized because it doesn't apply any excess stress to the string by "squeezing" it together. It allows the string to come back together naturally


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

Good looking serving job there :thumb:


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey thats how we do it!! Ahhhhh....great minds think alike :wink:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

heathshayne said:


> Hey thats how we do it!! Ahhhhh....great minds think alike :wink:



I patented the method.............. expect a call from my attorney...........  

Notice how the serving compliments my awesome winner's choice string............ black and blood red. No finer colors for any hunting rig.........:wink:


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

Damn Spectre,

You left them hanging. Now go back and explain "backserve".

LeEarl does in his video 

And that is a LOT of string.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

robertyb said:


> Damn Spectre,
> 
> You left them hanging. Now go back and explain "backserve".
> 
> ...


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Great illustration.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Great pics Spectre. Just a word of caution to all you Specialty Archery Super Peep users. Do NOT use this method for the super peep or hooded super peep. The serving above and below your peep can create to sharp a string angle on the peep housing and you'll end up with a frayed string. 

Since so many people use the super peeps, just thought I would pass that, along. And yes, I found this out the hard way . . . cutting your new WC string will really wreck your day.:darkbeer: 

Here is a link to a video on their website that show how to tie in the Super Peep :

http://www.specialtyarch.com/tyingpeep.htm


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Meleagris1 said:


> Great pics Spectre. Just a word of caution to all you Specialty Archery Super Peep users. Do NOT use this method for the super peep or hooded super peep. The serving above and below your peep can create to sharp a string angle on the peep housing and you'll end up with a frayed string.
> 
> Since so many people use the super peeps, just thought I would pass that, along. And yes, I found this out the hard way . . . cutting your new WC string will really wreck your day.:darkbeer:
> 
> ...


Spectre's method is bad azz but I have been doing it this way. Sometimes I want to be able to move the peep (with moderate force). If you don't want that baby to move, Spectre's method is the way.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Meleagris1 said:


> Great pics Spectre. Just a word of caution to all you Specialty Archery Super Peep users. Do NOT use this method for the super peep or hooded super peep. The serving above and below your peep can create to sharp a string angle on the peep housing and you'll end up with a frayed string.
> 
> Since so many people use the super peeps, just thought I would pass that, along. And yes, I found this out the hard way . . . cutting your new WC string will really wreck your day.:darkbeer:
> 
> ...


Thanx for the link Meleagris.........

However, I utilize nothing but the Super Peep for target and I still tie mine the exact same way. Never had a problem. Perhaps I've just been lucky..........

I'm not sure that I understand the sharp string angle thing........... This method doesn't change the string angle from the natural position that the peep sits in the string prior to serving........  

I think Specialty Archery is just jealous of my method since they didn't think of it............    (J/K Specialty............ Next time I'm in town I'll stop by the plant and show you guys personally how it's done............ Free of charge of course):wink: 

Nut's and Bolts.......... thanx for the illustration. Backserving is hard to explain. I've saved your pic.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Are you tying half hitches or are you just wraping the serving around the string?


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Are you tying half hitches or are you just wraping the serving around the string?


Just wrapping. Backserving on the ends.

This will keep from doing anything abrasive to the string fibers..........:wink: 



I forgot to mention........... if you're using this method on a string that's already been on your bow for a while, a very light coat of wax would be in order.

But since I just put on my new Winner's Choice string, a light coat was already on the string............. fresh from the factory............


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

and just think how much money you can make with all that leftover serving
if you cut it into 1 inch pieces :wink:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

archerdad said:


> and just think how much money you can make with all that leftover serving
> if you cut it into 1 inch pieces :wink:


I save all my 1" pieces and braid them into my soul patch.......... for good luck.........


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Spectre, you can (and I still do)) use the same method on your super peeps. You just have to be very careful with how close to the peep you place the serving above and below. The closer to the peep you start your serving, the sharper the string angle you create and the more likely you will get a frayed string. Take a look at the instructions that are provided with the Super Peep. As long as you go quite a ways out from the peep before you start your serving, you should be OK. You want to keep that natural string angle, even a slight bit of pressure can cut the string.

When my string frayed I was pretty disgusted, and I call Specialty about it. They asked how I tied in my peep, and when I told them about using this method (the serving above and below), they said "read the directions, better luck next time", or words to that effect. I told them, it was one of their own STAFF SHOOTERS tied the peep into my string!


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Meleagris,

I use the super ball peeps on both my hunting and target bows, with winner's choice and custom strings,

I tie my peeps similiar to Spectre except I dont wrap the serving solid around each strand bundle, I've found 5 wraps in an 1-1/4" length down each side gets the same results without "peep pinch". No fraying or cutting problems so far.

Good Post Spectre!:thumbs_up


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Great job Spectre, I did do that way before, but it toke lot of time,
so i do it litle easier now, dental floss on the string, protects the string against peep,
after that i put O-Ring (small rubber packning) it works great an have not any proplem that the peep will mowe, and it´s easy way to try other peep´s just lift of the rubber and put a new peep.

//Jari


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Now thats interesting...might need to get some o rings.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

So obviously you have to take the string off to get an Oring on I take it, 
looks cool but a pain to change


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

parkerbows said:


> So obviously you have to take the string off to get an Oring on I take it,
> looks cool but a pain to change


Yes, but you only need to put the o-ring on once.

Once the O-Ring is installed,
then if you decide to change peep sight housings
or switch to a different peep sight housing,
or raise or lower the peep sight housing,

just remove the old dental floss
find the new position,
split the strands of bowstring into two bundles,
wrap new dental floss around each bundle
insert the new peep sight housing into the 0-ring.

Interesting idea,
especially wrapping the bundle of string with dental floss
before putting the peep sight housing in between.

Even if folks don't try the o-ring,
the floss as protection is very interesting.


----------



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

That O ring thing looks cool. Spectre, thanks for the post.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

nuts&bolts said:


>


You guys are definately handy to have around. Great job N&B & Spectre.
I wish I would have seen this before I butchered mine last week.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

tjandy said:


> You guys are definately handy to have around. Great job N&B & Spectre.
> I wish I would have seen this before I butchered mine last week.


That picture is one of many handy illustrations in Larry Wise's book "Tuning your Compound bow" . 

https://www.jesseshunting.com/osCommerce/product_info.php/products_id/1030


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

I did the specialty archery one last light after I saw the link Melagris posted on my g5 peep and it is a very solid way to do it although Spectre looks awesome too.


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

I'm gonna have to try this o-ring thing. Great idea


----------



## elecshoc (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks for the info spectre... it worked out great on my bow... once again AT proved to be the best place to get great info like this...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Very nice work Spec.. I do it with less rope tho.. :lol: :wink:

(sorry about the pic.. :embara


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

THe way Spectre does it you wont cause any more stress on the string because you do the single wrap down to where the string is naturally separated by the peep. Then you start your serving over the entire string and then the back serve. The way it is done the string is in its natural split so there is no additional force put on the string. Did I explain that right Spectre?


----------



## carstud (Aug 17, 2007)

Just retied my peep in using your method and it works awsome!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Over Kill IMO

Alot of unnecessary serving on the string


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

Great idea on using O-ring, something never cross in my mind before. gonna try it out :tongue:

Thanks Jari


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow, dug this one up from 2 years ago! :wink: Awesome illustration and always a refresher to some of the do it yourselfers on here. Thanks for digging this back up too!


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Question for you all. When serving in the peep (step 6 on SPECTRE for example) do you have to serve both strings back together or could you leave them seperated like in pic 5?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

kinda overkill aint it

ALOT of unneeded serving

But it does look good though


----------



## pew222 (Feb 3, 2007)

I cant wait to get home so I can retie my peep, but what do you do with the 1" pieces of string?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

pew222 said:


> I cant wait to get home so I can retie my peep, but what do you do with the 1" pieces of string?


When you are finished,
use some scissors and snip the ends of the extra thread
so the end is only 1/4-inch long.


Light a toothpick
and twist the bowstring
so the 1/4-inch long thread sticks STRAIGHT UP.

Now,
with the BOTTOM of the flame (blue part)
slower lower the toothpick and heat up the 1/4-inch thread.

The thread melts away as you lower the blue part of the flame
closer and closer to the thread sticking STRAIGHT UP.

Youl will create a ball of melted thread.

Blow out the flame on the toothpick.
Use your thumb and smear the ball of melted thread.


Flame is hottest on top.
Flame is coolest on bottom.

If your bowstring and thread is on the bottom
and the toothpick flame is on TOP...

not possible to burn your bowstring.


----------



## pew222 (Feb 3, 2007)

Someone posted about having all of those 1" pieces of string left over from the excess serving. What would you do with them?


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

I also do my peeps very similiar with one piece of serving. Although have considered using two pieces to serve the other string strands within the peep. My thought is better protection to these strands while walking through brush, because they don't have much twist once seperated to install a peep. Just seem like they would fray easier, than the served or twisted areas, any opinions? 

Here's what it looks like now, would it be a good idea to do the other strands as I mentioned?


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

Jari said:


> Great job Spectre, I did do that way before, but it toke lot of time,
> so i do it litle easier now, dental floss on the string, protects the string against peep,
> after that i put O-Ring (small rubber packning) it works great an have not any proplem that the peep will mowe, and it´s easy way to try other peep´s just lift of the rubber and put a new peep.
> 
> //Jari


 Do you trust that the peep will not move during hunting? Never used that method but wondered if brush could accidently brush hard enough against it while walking in the dark to move it?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

SPECTRE said:


> By popular demand.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

SPECTRE said:


> Now you'll take a piece of serving about 3 or 3 1/2 feet long. To reduce weight I use the .018 size serving.
> 
> You tie a series of single overhand knots around the groove of the peep. First one above, then below, then above again. 4 knots are ample.


..


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

SPECTRE said:


> OK............ now you have secured the peep to the string around the groove.
> 
> Now......... you'll take one of the tag ends of the serving and serve up one side of the string split, starting at the peep and moving toward where the string comes back together. Be sure to follow the natural twist of the string. Pull each wrap tight as you go and be sure that the serving doesn't wrap over itself.



...


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

SPECTRE said:


> Continue serving up one side of the string until the two halves of the string come back together. Then continue serving around the entire string where they meet. I use four wraps and then backserve and pull tight. It will look like this...........


....


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

SPECTRE said:


> OK, one side is done now......
> 
> 
> Now you do the opposite side of the peep and wrap the opposite side of the split in the other direction. Again, pay attention to the direction of the twist in the string. Follow the twist.......... Just as before but in the opposite direction, starting at the peep.


.....


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

SPECTRE said:


> When the two sides of the string come back together, wrap around the entire string just as before. Cut the left over serving off and burn the ends up until they meet the serving, extinguish flame with your finger to prevent the tag end pulling back through.
> 
> Now you're done! Now the peep won't ever move, period.
> 
> ...




......


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Decided to reprint SPECTRE's excellent instructions,
and add the photos so you can see,
without the need to click the attachment.


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

I think that's overkill. I use the superball peep method, and I've never had a problem with mine moving. I guess it's better to have too much than risk having too little.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

That method is for someone that doesn't have much else to do


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Very nice work Spec.. I do it with less rope tho.. :lol: :wink:
> 
> (sorry about the pic.. :embara


That's how I do it too Sticky!


----------



## whispercreekman (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm new to doing my own work on my bow and this looks awesome! Does the extra serving slow down the bow or cause any extra noise?


----------



## Fallguy! (Oct 15, 2008)

nuts&bolts said:


> Yes, but you only need to put the o-ring on once.
> 
> Once the O-Ring is installed,
> then if you decide to change peep sight housings
> ...


Funny! cause my dad way back 40 yrs ago showed me how to serve a knocking point with dental floss on his brand new Fred Bear Grizzley recurve! I've been using it to serve peeps and knocking points for some time without any problems... Granted the new serving string is way more durable and stronger but waxed dental floss works great in a pinch and is very cheap.


----------



## Langridge (May 4, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

Your way works fine and I have used that method. But, really only need to tie the peep in like you mention in the first step (wraps and knots around the center of the peep). The Shooter recommended that to me and that is the way I do it now - less serving and peep still does not budge.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

I use much the same method, only rather than serving I use 452, 8125, or any bow string material laying around...lighter for sure.


----------



## Mark_AZ (Oct 8, 2006)

Post so I can find this later.


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice peep job!


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

I've used this method before back when I used a peep. Overkill? Sure, but in the grand scheme of bow mechanics, it's not a big deal :darkbeer:


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

interesting


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

very cool. I'll probly end up trying it. :smile:


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

Peep Tying - I tried Spectre's method today and really like it. So much so that I ended up re-tying all of my bows today. Over-kill, I am all about it!

Thanks for the post.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*overkill?*

when is the last time anyone on AT overdone anything?


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

That's a lot of serving material on that string, Good lord son!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

I've shot peeps without tying them in at all...... For hunting and target, I just tie over hand knots, like the Fletcher peeps say. Never, ever, ever had a problem.

Then again I don't drag my bow through brush. Kind of protect my bow string. Oh and with Primos bow slings! Protect the life blood of your bow. The strings and cables.

Airborne!:beer:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt :thumbs_up


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

I agree way too much serving. NOT needed. I would never put a mess on my string that looks like that. :icon_1_lol:


----------



## elkski (Feb 4, 2005)

I like this method.. the o-ring will crack in months up at higher ozone rich air.
Some of you guys dont have perps that might move your peep. I swear I have had mine moved but also these new bows require a better more secure tie in method.. When you just use separated wraps up each leg the peep can still move some.


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

Re-tied my peep using this method and after adding a 1.2 twist to my up cable (was off anyway) my peep doesnt move at all.

thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

*Center serving*

Spectre why are you using center serving to tie in a peep? :teeth:


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Here you go guys. Very detailed video covering the backtie & peep tying method. http://www.archerylessonsonline.com/element.php?varset=s:508-pm:p-se:21037-e:56632&SessId=

-Adam


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

do not just use O-Ring to hold peep in string...in case of dry fire the O-Ring will not hold the peep in the string(you could lose an eye), always tie in the peep securely.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Very nice work Spec.. I do it with less rope tho.. :lol: :wink:
> 
> (sorry about the pic.. :embara


I do all mine like IGluIt4U, same principle as Spec's method with a little less serving on the split sections...I do all the bows I setup for myself & others with this method and it's rock solid...You just have to make sure you have the peep where you want it cause there's no moving it after it's served in.
It might be a little overkill but on my bows I like to know I dont have to worry about the peep moving.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

anchor sight... I never have to hassle with a peep again... I was not good enough to keep getting it straight.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

adam Guggisberg said:


> Here you go guys. Very detailed video covering the backtie & peep tying method. http://www.archerylessonsonline.com/element.php?varset=s:508-pm:p-se:21037-e:56632&SessId=
> 
> -Adam



What a crappy site!!! 

how ya been adam?


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

AmishArcher said:


> What a crappy site!!!
> 
> how ya been adam?


HA HA HA.. I know! The crap some people put out there!!! 

Still chuggin along...

-Adam


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Wouldn't tieing in your peep like in post #7 be overkill? :dontknow:


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

Christopher67 said:


> Wouldn't tieing in your peep like in post #7 be overkill? :dontknow:


It is exactly how I install the ones I do. No doubt there are easier methods, but I like the looks of this one.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Nice job


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## autoguns (Apr 27, 2010)

Time to dust this one off again BTTT for us who can't remember Chit


----------



## quarbles (Mar 25, 2013)

bump to the top. just did the 'spectre peep wrap' and love that thing wicked!


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

quarbles said:


> bump to the top. just did the 'spectre peep wrap' and love that thing wicked!


nahh , that's too easy ... if You want to complicate things , try this instead : :set1_rolf2:


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Subscribed

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait.. you take one 3 foot piece of serving, or one 3 piece per side


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

what if you need to move it


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

serving marked


----------

